# pregnant, in US on work visa, no insurance...



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Alright, this isn't me  But, a neighbor. 
They came here from Holland two yrs ago on a work visa. They'd been doing work back and forth for yrs here, and decided to move the business here. Things were going well, until they went back to Holland to get married last Dec. and were unable to return until this August!! It was a mess. It was all about their visa, I guess. They own a home here, have a business, she has a social security number, etc. But, they wouldn't let them back. 
Anyways..since they were away so long, their business has almost tanked. They're really struggling but, don't want to go back to Holland just yet. (if ever)
She just found out she's pg. They were in the middle of doing paper work to get insurance. Sooo..she's not insured, not a US citizen, and they're struggling to make ends meet because he can't work. (because of the Visa, he can only do their business) She started school to be a CNA, even though she's over qualified, because she was an LPN, I think in Holland. She's able to work, but only if she makes less then he does. Because he's the one listed on the Visa as the main income. It's a mess, that's all I know.

Anyone know what they can do? Is it medicaid or something that people get on when they don't have insurance?? Not sure if she could qualify because she's not a citizen. Although there are a LOT of illegal aliens around here that are having babies. They're getting some help.


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

Is Holland a country that has Universal Health care? ....if so I'd be going back there to have my baby if I were her... at least after 2 trimesters and maybe the husband can stay here and keep the business going a lil longer? Unless she can find a way to get medical so late in the game..


----------



## ellasmom (May 6, 2007)

in new york there is a program called "pcap." it is a medicaid program and it gives mom and fetus care thru pregnancy and labor and delivery. she should contact a local health clinic and try to meet with a social worker there. even a local hospital social worker should have info for your state. good luck.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Yea, I figured the health dept. may be a good place to start.
I'll have her do that.
I guess she wants to try to make SOME kind of payments if she can. Not wanting to "mooch off the system". Which I totally respect her for. We didn't have insurance with our first, and probably would have qualified for assistance. But, dh refused. Stating it was our responsibility. We made payments to the hospital until the kiddo was 4 

Mindy, she doesn't want to risk going back to Holland. For fear she won't be able to get back. And going without him is not an option. Besides, it'd cost them well over 1k a piece, just to get there. Between that, trying to find a place to stay, jobs, etc. Would be cheaper to pay cash here for the pg.

Good thing she's only 6 wks. So, hopefully she can find something soon.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Not sure if it is too late- pre-existing condition and she is already here but a lot of countries you can purchase health care for when you are visiting the U.S. and other countries who don't have universal health care. Otherwise, I would think it is way way cheaper to go back than to pay for child birth.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Not sure if it is too late- pre-existing condition and she is already here but a lot of countries you can purchase health care for when you are visiting the U.S. and other countries who don't have universal health care. *Otherwise, I would think it is way way cheaper to go back than to pay for child birth*.


I guess when they consider they have nothing in Holland, the expense seems pretty great. No job at all, not even this failing business. They'd have to rent a home, AND continue to pay the mortage on this one here. 
And yea, I guess I'm thinking best case scenario for the expense of paying cash. Our first son, we paid around $1700 to the doctor's office, and I'm thinking 3K or so for the hospital. But, my last we had insurance and the pg (due to complications) and delivery added up to about $150K !


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

She should be eligible for some type of coverage but anything she buys will exclude the pregnancy. Happened to me with my first one, ex-h worked for his father and he canceled the insurance but "forgot" to tell us. I became pregnant and we were on the hook for the whole thing. Some hospitals will lower the cost, a LOT, if they know you aren't insured but can pay something. 

I'd call the health department immediately.


----------

